# Bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu- lưu ý theo từng giai đoạn khi mang bầu



## nhungnguyen (25/7/19)

Nên bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu từ tháng thứ mấy? Nên uống canxi vào thời điểm nào trong ngày và loại canxi bầu nào tốt là những thắc mắc của không ít chị em phụ nữ khi mang thai. Sau đây là những tư vấn đến từ Ts. Bs Đinh Bích Thủy, Trưởng khoa khám bệnh Bệnh viện Phụ sản Trung Ương.

*Phải bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu vì sao?*
Một em bé khi vừa sinh ra có thể đạt được chiều cao trung bình là 50cm. Để hình thành hệ xương vững chắc cho bé. Nhu cầu canxi của người mẹ trong giai đoạn mang thai tăng lên gấp 150% so với bình thường.

*Mẹ bầu thiếu canxi nguy hiểm như thế nào?*
Khi chế độ dinh dưỡng của bà bầu không đáp ứng đủ nhu cầu canxi này. Cơ thể người mẹ sẽ tự điều tiết bằng cách rút dần canxi từ xương của mình để hòa tan vào máu và mang đi nuôi dưỡng, cung cấp cho thai nhi. Quá trình này diễn ra một cách âm thầm, lặng lẽ. Lâu dần, sẽ dẫn đến tình trạng loãng xương ở mẹ. Đây là lý do khiến cho tỉ lệ loãng xương ở phụ nữ thường cao hơn ở nam giới. Phụ nữ càng sinh đẻ nhiều lần thì nguy cơ loãng xương càng cao.

*Những hậu quả nghiêm trọng cho em bé khi mẹ bổ sung thiếu canxi*
Trẻ có thể bị suy dinh dưỡng ngay từ trong bụng mẹ, còi xương, biến dạng xương.
Không dạt được chiều cao tối đa khi sinh ra.
Trẻ chậm mọc răng.
Phát triển vận động chậm: Chậm biết lẫy, chậm biết bò, chậm biết đi.

*Những biểu hiện của bà bầu khi bị thiếu Canxi*
Quá trình thiếu Canxi diễn ra thầm lặng. Vì vậy khi có các biểu hiện sau đây, thì mức độ thiếu Canxi ở bà bầu đã trở nên nghiêm trọng.
Mệt mỏi, đau nhức bắp cơ
Bà bầu bị đau lưng, đau hông, đau khớp
Chuột rút
Tê tay chân
Răng tưởng như lung lay
Bà bầu dễ bị tăng huyết áp và nguy cơ tiền sản giật

*Bổ sung Canxi cho bà bầu** từ tháng thứ mấy?*
Có rất nhiều phụ nữ lo ngại, việc bổ sung Canxi sớm là không tốt. Tuy nhiên, theo nghiên cứu của Viện dinh dưỡng quốc gia, bữa ăn hàng ngày của người Việt Nam chỉ cung cấp khoảng 526mg Canxi. Trong khi nhu cầu Canxi của phụ nữ mang thai là 800-1500mg tùy theo từng giai đoạn.
Do vậy, việc bổ sung Canxi cho bà bầu cần được tiến hành từ khi bắt đầu có thai và tăng liều dần cho các tháng sau đó.

*Liều dùng Canxi cho bà bầu trong từng giai đoạn thai kỳ*

*3 tháng đầu*
Nhu cầu Canxi của giai đoạn này khoảng 800-1000mg/ngày. Đây là giai đoạn khởi đầu cho sự phát triển hệ xương của bé. Mẹ bầu nên chú ý đến chế độ ăn uống lành mạnh. Một số thực phẩm giàu canxi có thể kể đến: sữa và các thực phẩm từ sữa. Các loại rau như rau bina, rau cải xoăn, các loại trái cây như chuối, cam, kiwi và các loại hải sản khác nhau. Ở thời điểm này mẹ nên bắt đầu sử dụng viên uống canxi với liều lượng phù hợp. Ví dụ: uống 1 viên Avisure HiCal mỗi ngày.

*3 tháng giữa*
Giai đoạn này nhu cầu Canxi của mẹ tăng lên là 1000 -1200mg/ ngày. Đây là giai đoạn quan trọng vì sụn sẽ tiếp tục sản sinh ra xương. Làm cho hệ xương của bé dài ra và to lên, ở giai đoạn này xương của bé vẫn trong tình trạng mềm vào dẻo. Bên cạnh việc bổ sung dinh dưỡng từ thực phẩm hàng ngày. Bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu trong giai đoạn này là việc làm hết sức cần thiết. Vì dù cố gắng đến mấy, thì chế độ ăn cũng sẽ không đáp ứng đủ nhu cầu Canxi của mẹ bầu.

*3 tháng cuối thai kỳ*
Giai đoạn này thai nhi đã tương đối ổn định, hệ xương của bé tiếp tục dài ra và bắt bầu cứng cáp dần để chuẩn bị cho việc chào đời. Thai nhi càng lớn thì xương thai nhi sẽ càng phát triển. Nhu cầu Canxi trong giai đoạn này tăng lên 1,200 – 1,500mg canxi mỗi ngày.
Ở giai đoạn này, tần suất những lần đau lưng hoặc chuột rút có thể tăng lên. Vì thế mẹ bầu cần tăng cường bổ sung Canxi để cung cấp đầy đủ cho sự phát triển mạnh mẽ của bé.
Giai đoạn sau khi sinh
Nhiều người cho rằng chỉ cần bổ sung canxi trong giai đoạn mang thai là đủ. Thế nhưng thực tế là, trong 6 tháng đầu đời bé hoàn toàn dùng sữa mẹ. Nhu cầu Canxi của trẻ từ 0- 6 tháng tuổi là 300mg Canxi mỗi ngày. Vì vậy nhu cầu Canxi của mẹ nuôi con bú là khoảng 1500mg. Canxi cho bà bầu trong giai đoạn này sẽ giúp các mẹ phục hồi cơ thể, cải thiện chất lượng sữa nuôi con và đề phòng rạn xương sau này.

*Thuốc **bổ sung Canxi** có tác dụng phụ không?*
Đầy bụng, đi ngoài… là tác dụng phụ thường gặp ở một số bà bầu do uống thuốc bổ sung canxi. Dùng canxi carbonat dưới dạng viên nén, hàm lượng cao cũng dễ gây rối loạn tiêu hóa. Các hiện tượng này xảy ra khi bổ sung canxi không đúng cách.
Với các biểu hiện như không mong muốn, cần khắc phục ngay tránh để tình trạng kéo dài. Các chuyên gia khuyên bà bầu nên chia nhỏ hàm lượng canxi hoặc thay đổi loại canxi sử dụng. Tìm hiểu loại canxi nào tốt nhất cho bà bầu giúp hấp thu tối ưu, an toàn là điều cần thiết.
Trong các trường hợp tác dụng phụ nặng như: buồn nôn thường xuyên kèm cơ co cứng, đi tiểu nhiều… Các mẹ hãy thăm khám bác sĩ để có các biện pháp khắc phục.

*Bổ sung Canxi cho bà bầu đúng cách là gì?*
Bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu đúng cách không những là sử dụng liều lượng Canxi phù hợp cho từng giai đoạn mang thai. Mà còn là lựa chọn loại Canxi nào tốt cho bà bầu, không táo bón, không nóng nhiệt. Uống đúng thời điểm để cơ thể hấp thụ canxi một cách tối đa.
Canxi nên được uống vào buổi sáng và buổi trưa, không nên uống vào buổi tối muộn trước khi đi ngủ. Bởi vì canxi không hấp thụ hết được, gây ra tình trạng ứ đọng. Ngoài ra, các bà bầu nên hạn chế uống canxi chung với viên sắt vì sẽ giảm tỷ lệ hấp thụ cả hai chất này vào cơ thể, sắt và Canxi nên uống cách nhau ít nhất 2h.

*Bí quyết lựa chọn loại Canxi tốt nhất là gì?*
Canxi là một nguyên tố hóa học, nhưng nó không tồn tại ở dạng đơn chất mà phải kết hợp với các muối để tạo thành hợp chất. Các muối Canxi bổ sung hiện nay có thể là dạng muối vô cơ như Canxi carbonat, Canxi phosphat hoặc Canxi hữu cơ như Canxi gluconat, Canxi lactat…
Dạng Canxi tự nhiên tồn tại trong xương và răng của người và động vật có tên gọi là Canxi hydroxyapaitit (CNHA). Để đưa được Canxi vào xương thì các loại muối Canxi cần phải được chuyển hóa thành dạng CNHA này. Để liên kết với protein hình thành nên hệ xương. Quá trình chuyển hóa thành CNHA thường có hiệu suất thấp do phụ thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố. Vì vậy khi các muối Canxi không được hấp thu hết có thể gây nên các tác dụng phụ ở đường tiêu hóa như kích ứng, táo bón, hoặc gây lắng đọng Canxi ở các tổ chức khác, như lắng đọng Canxi ở thành mạch gây xơ vữa, lắng đọng ở đường tiết niệu gây sỏi thận, sỏi bàng quang, hoặc có thể gây tăng Canxi huyết….


----------



## Thanh Hoàng (25/7/19)

Sau sinh mẹ bầu nên bổ sung canxi ntn?


----------



## Li.hphuong (26/7/19)

khi mang bầu, chuột rút cũng là vấn đề khiến nhiều bà mẹ lo ngại Cùng tham khảo các bí quyết xóa tan chuột rút khi mang bầu nhé mom.


----------



## nhungnguyen (26/7/19)

Thanh Hoàng nói:


> Sau sinh mẹ bầu nên bổ sung canxi ntn?


Giai đoạn sau khi sinh
Nhiều người cho rằng chỉ cần bổ sung canxi trong giai đoạn mang thai là đủ. Thế nhưng thực tế là, trong 6 tháng đầu đời bé hoàn toàn dùng sữa mẹ. Nhu cầu Canxi của trẻ từ 0- 6 tháng tuổi là 300mg Canxi mỗi ngày. Vì vậy nhu cầu Canxi của mẹ nuôi con bú là khoảng 1500mg. Canxi cho bà bầu trong giai đoạn này sẽ giúp các mẹ phục hồi cơ thể, cải thiện chất lượng sữa nuôi con và đề phòng rạn xương sau này.


----------



## phamthuyhop9779 (6/8/19)

Bà bầu bổ sung cả sắt và canxi nên chú ý thời điểm dùng để không ảnh hưởng đến hiệu quả bổ sung canxi


----------



## nhungnguyen (7/8/19)

phamthuyhop9779 nói:


> Bà bầu bổ sung cả sắt và canxi nên chú ý thời điểm dùng để không ảnh hưởng đến hiệu quả bổ sung canxi


đúng rồi ạ, trong giai đoạn mang thai bổ sung canxi là cần thiết nhưng việc bổ sung canxi sau sinh cũng rất quan trọng


----------

